# Schwinn Green Phantom



## StevieZ (Aug 1, 2011)

This is I am guessing early 50s Schwinn Green Phantom. I have been chasing this bike around for a while and was finally able to buy it today. The part that stinks is that I had a rack for this bike a week ago but sold it at the Dudley Mass swap meet. Never thought I would get this bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Green Phantom*

The serial number will give you the year. Are the fenders painted green as well? Kinda hard to tell from the pics but looks like everything is correct. The good thing about Phantoms is that most of the parts are fairly easy to come by. The decal is interesting because a lot of people don't realize there are two versions of the "Phantom" decal. The other version has a longer "stem" on the "P" than yours. I'd be interested to know what year yours is so I can see if this was peculiar to just a year or range of years? v/r Shawn


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes some one did paint over the chrome fenders. Which preserved them very nicely LOL. The serial Number is B60239 If that tells anyone anything.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2011)

nice score.the serial dates the frame to 3/4-3/31-1952.i hope to get a phantom some day,we'll see.here's a link to a serial number chart.

http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber.htm


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a rack ?????


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 6, 2011)

Should the fenders be green on this bike?? because someone did a nice job painting them. They are green inside and out????


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 6, 2011)

No all Phantoms had chrome fenders. v/r Shawn







StevieZ said:


> Should the fenders be green on this bike?? because someone did a nice job painting them. They are green inside and out????


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 6, 2011)

Do you really think this bike is worth putting another 300 in to it to make it nicer????? 200 for the fenders and another 100 or so for the rack and light????


----------



## panther boy (Aug 6, 2011)

*green Phantom*

If you need one, I have a rear fender left that  I re-chromed about 15 years ago and never put on a bike. 
you can have it for $75 shipped.


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 7, 2011)

*Depends*



StevieZ said:


> Do you really think this bike is worth putting another 300 in to it to make it nicer????? 200 for the fenders and another 100 or so for the rack and light????




It really depends on what you want and the total $$ amount you have in it when you are done.  Green Phantoms are not as common as Black Phantoms so it's already a premium bicycle to own.  

Original paint in decent condition is a plus that would merit investing in some original chrome parts.  One thing to remember is that if you find original chrome fenders and pay $$ for them, you will always be able to get decent $$ back when you sell.  

Reproduction fenders are available all the time so that's another option but will detract from the originality of what you have.

You have a nice original frame, fork and tank to start with.  Take your time and you can get it completed for a reasonable $$ amount.


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 10, 2011)

After some cleaning today. I have come to the conclusion that This Phantom needs fenders. There is way more rust on them then I really want to deal with.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 10, 2011)

StevieZ said:


> This is I am guessing early 50s Schwinn Green Phantom. I have been chasing this bike around for a while and was finally able to buy it today. The part that stinks is that I had a rack for this bike a week ago but sold it at the Dudley Mass swap meet. Never thought I would get this bike.
> View attachment 24538View attachment 24539View attachment 24540




Stevie, That's how fate works, you were only able to get the Phantom BECAUSE you first sold the rack. Happens to me all the time....


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 10, 2011)

Why yes my man. How right You are I did happen to sell a rack and a chain guard For a phantom about a month ago LOL. Never thought I would own a Phantom. And Since I sold the rack and Chain guard this is the second one I had. Also a Lead on a 3ed one LOL. When it rains it pours.


----------



## StevieZ (Aug 10, 2011)

The fenders are ruff. To bad They could not have stayed Green. But I looooooooove Chrome. LOL


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Aug 10, 2011)

hzqw2l said:


> It really depends on what you want and the total $$ amount you have in it when you are done.  Green Phantoms are not as common as Black Phantoms so it's already a premium bicycle to own.
> 
> Original paint in decent condition is a plus that would merit investing in some original chrome parts.  One thing to remember is that if you find original chrome fenders and pay $$ for them, you will always be able to get decent $$ back when you sell.
> 
> ...




I'm with John on this. Half the fun is taking your time to find just the right part at the right price to make it look just as it should.


----------

